# Dni architektúry 2008



## hidden (Aug 4, 2005)

V dňoch 16. a 17. mája 2008 sa v Bratislave už po štvrtý raz uskutočnia Dni architektúry. Pod mottom „zažiť architektúru“ pripravilo Oddelenie architektúry Ústavu stavebníctva a architektúry SAV v spolupráci s Rakúskou spoločnosťou pre architektúru sériu podujatí, toho roku zameraných na architektonické diela spojené s prelomovými rokmi 20. storočia a na aktuálne súčasné realizácie v Bratislave a Viedni.

*1918_1948_1968_2008 V ARCHITEKTÚRE*

Významné medzníky slovenskej histórie často končili osmičkou. Či už to bol vznik Československej republiky (1918), komunistický prevrat, kedysi nazývaný Víťazným februárom (1948) alebo obrodný politický proces, takzvaná Pražská jar, ktorý zastavilo až obsadenie nášho územia vojskami Varšavskej zmluvy (1968). Vždy bolo trochu záhadou ako bude na veľké dejinné udalosti reagovať architektúra. Vyjde z kukly krásny motýľ, alebo nočná mora? Slovenskej architektúre sa v minulom storočí prihodilo to i ono. V rámci Dní architektúry sa pozrieme na najvýznamnejšie architektonické stopy spomínaných udalostí. Pokúsime sa osvetliť, aké myšlienky menili architektonické paradigmy pred deväťdesiatimi, šesťdesiatimi a štyridsiatimi rokmi a nájsť medzi nimi určité paralely. Súčasne nazrieme do sľubných architektonických diel súčasnosti.


*Výstava:*
Piatok, 16. máj 2008, 15.00
Centrum architektúry ÚSTARCH SAV, Dúbravská cesta 9, Bratislava
Podujatie otvorí realizačný tím Dní architektúry v piatok 16. mája v priestoroch Centra architektúry na ÚSTARCH SAV výstavou projektov vybraných diel, ktorá predstaví koncept aj itinerár cesty za modernou architektúrou mesta.
Otvorené: 16. mája 2008: 15.00 – 18.00
Inak od pondelka do piatku: 9.00 – 18.00

*Autobusová prehliadka Bratislava – Viedeň:*
Piatok, 16. máj 2008, 11.30 – 21.00
Autobusová prehliadka povedie k vybraným stavbám zameraným na nové energeticky úsporné koncepty vo Viedni. Súčasťou programu je návšteva OFROOM a individuálne prehliadky otvorených budov (13.00 – 15.30). Popoludní program pokračuje autobusovou prehliadkou Pasívny dom – nová generácia, v rámci ktorej sa predstavia dva objekty: detská škôlka a kancelárska budova (15.30 – 18.00). Program ukončí prednáška o energeticky úspornom navrhovaní (OFROOM, 18.00).
Odchod Bratislava: 11.30
Stretnutie: 11.15, parkovisko pri Osobnom prístave, Fajnorovo nábrežie
Odchod Viedeň: 20.00
Stretnutie: OFROOM, Taborstraße 18, 1020 Viedeň
Cena: 150.- Sk
Prihlasovanie: na dole uvedenej adrese

*Otvorené ateliéry:*
Piatok, 16. máj 2008, 13.00 – 17.00

*Architektonická kancelária ZÁVODNÝ AA*
Ľubomír Závodný
Svoradova 7 – 9, 811 03 Bratislava
Otvorené: 14.30 – 16.00

*ART OF SPACE*
Roman Hájek
Michalská 7, 811 01 Bratislava
Otvorené: 14.00 -16.30

*Ateliér architektúry a designu*
Michal Bogár, Ľubomír Králik, Ľudovít Urban
Panská 13, 811 01 Bratislava
Otvorené: 14.00 – 16.00

*Štúdio cakov – makara*
Kalin Cakov, Emil Makara
Drieňová 1/G, 821 01 Bratislava
Otvorené: 13.00 – 17.00

*Architekti BKPŠ*
Martin Kusý, Pavol Paňák
Trnavská 61, 821 01 Bratislava
Otvorené: 13.00 – 15.00

*Architektonická kancelária Juraja Polyáka*
Bajkalská 5/A, 831 04 Bratislava
Otvorené: 14.00 – 17.00

*+/– architects*
Maroš Fečík
Palackého 14, 811 02 Bratislava
Otvorené: 15.00 – 16.30

*Vallo Sadovský architects*
Matúš Vallo, Oliver Sadovský
Ul. 29. augusta 13, 811 09 Bratislava
Otvorené: 16.00 – 17.00

*Architektonický ateliér AK2*
Andrea Klimková, Peter Kručay
Hradné údolie 91, 811 01 Bratislava
Otvorené: 15.00 – 16.00

*Prehliadky budov:*
Sobota, 17. máj 2008
Pozor! Na všetky prehliadky sa treba prihlásiť (tel. 02 / 54773548, e-mail: [email protected]). V niektorých prípadoch je počet účastníkov limitovaný.

*Umelecká beseda slovenská*
Dostojevského rad 2, Bratislava
Architekti: Alois Balán, Juraj Grossmann
Prehliadka: 10.00 – 10.30
Miesto stretnutia: pred hlavným vchodom
Sprevádza: Katarína Andrášiová









Foto: © Matúš Dulla

*Anatomický ústav Lekárskej fakulty UK Bratislava*
Sasinkova 2, Bratislava
Architekt: Klement Šilinger
Prehliadka: 11.00 – 11.45
Miesto stretnutia: pred hlavným vchodom
Sprevádza: Peter Szalay

*Stanica mladých prírodovedcov, dnes Ekoiuventa*
Búdková 2, Bratislava
Architekt: Miloš Chorvát
Prehliadka: 12.30 – 13.00
Miesto stretnutia: zastávka trolejbusu č. 203, 207 Búdková
Sprevádza: Matúš Dulla

*Pamätník Červenej armády Slavín*
Slavín, Bratislava
Architekt: Ján Svetlík
Prehliadka: 13.15 – 14.00
Miesto stretnutia: pred objektom pamätníka
Sprevádza: Matúš Dulla

*Rodinný dom Ivana Matušíka*
Buková 2, Bratislava
Architekt: Ivan Matušík
Prehliadka: 14.30 – 15.30
Miesto stretnutia: pred vstupom
Sprevádza: Ivan Matušík

*Slovenský rozhlas*
Mýtna 1, Bratislava
Architekti: Š. Svetko, Š. Ďurkovič, B. Kissling
Prehliadka: 16.00 – 17.00
Miesto stretnutia: pred hlavným vchodom
Sprevádza: Štefan Svetko

*Fitfactory*
Einsteinova, Bratislava-Petržalka
Architekti: Andrea Klimková, Peter Kručay / Ateliér AK2
Prehliadka: 17.30 – 18.30
Miesto stretnutia: pred vstupom do obchodného domu Atrium
Sprevádza: Andrea Klimková









Foto: © Ateliér AK2

*Kolónia rodinných domov*
Trojanova 18, Bratislava-Rusovce
Architekt: Maroš Fečík / Ateliér plusminus
Prehliadka: 19.00 – 20.00
Miesto stretnutia: zastávka autobusu č. 91, Pieskový hon
Sprevádza: Maroš Fečík

Viac info...

Zúčastnite sa?

Osobne sa chystám minimálne na Fitfactory a Slovesnký rozhlas...


----------



## wuane (Oct 24, 2007)

do riti,mam akademicky tyzden vtedy...hno:


----------



## .oreo. (Mar 29, 2007)

Hmm...bud. tyzden je zapoctovy, ale velmi rad by som dosiel. Napiste kto by ste dosli alebo uvazujete - by sme mohli ist v nejakej tlupe.


----------



## pau-chin (Jan 27, 2007)

sakra ! akurat nemam cestu do BA ! :wallbash:


----------



## hidden (Aug 4, 2005)

.oreo. said:


> Hmm...bud. tyzden je zapoctovy, ale velmi rad by som dosiel. Napiste kto by ste dosli alebo uvazujete - by sme mohli ist v nejakej tlupe.


Každý ročník tohto podujatia je bohužiaľ v takomto - pre vysokoškoláka, resp. maturanta - nevhodnom termíne. Aj posledne som musel zredukovať svoju účasť na prehliadkách (napr. o Karloveské Rameno), pretože po víkende ma čakala skúška (nakoniec ale všetko dopadlo dobre ).

Nejaké motivačné foto z posledného ročníka:








































































Sorry za kvalitu, ale ako na potvoru som mal práve vtedy foťák v servise, takže to bolo fotené mobilom :bash:


----------



## wuane (Oct 24, 2007)

A ake tam boli baby?


----------



## BrunoBA (Dec 19, 2007)

na fit factory urcite dojdem..teda... na 90%


----------



## potkanX (Jan 3, 2008)

kua, v BA budem az o tyzden neskor... par kuskov by som isel kuknut


----------



## :Huncut (Apr 2, 2007)

*Slavín*

Vraj súťaž o návrh pamätníka sprevádzal nezáujem, vznikali rôzne zvrhlé patvary. Jedným bol aj obrovský, asi 4x vyšší monunemt s malinkým pylónom na vrchu, ale nakoniec sa postavil pomník s klasicistickými tvarmi a s prísnym dôrazom na symetriu. Paradoxne, pretože vtedy už zúrila moderna, so svojou prísnou nesymetriou 

Vnútri to bolo prekvapivo malé a dosť prázdne. Ale aspoň sa dalo vyliezť hore


----------



## hidden (Aug 4, 2005)

*Štefan Svetko* - Slovenský rozhlas









*Andrea Klimková* (v streda) - architektka FitFactory


----------



## carbonkid (Dec 15, 2006)

...hmmm tusim mam fitfactory zasa o cosi radsej


----------



## wuane (Oct 24, 2007)

^^Ja architekturu celkovo...


----------

